# Rough draft movement from my mass (classical style)



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

After completing the first movement of my string quartet, I've decided to embark on a more ambitious journey. I'm composing a mass, in D minor, inspired by Mozart's requiem mass. This is obviously far from complete and is just a rough draft of a few ideas I have in mind to develop. I'm hoping to turn this into a fugue, however, I'm not sure how to do that or what qualifies as a fugue and I need advice (hence why I'm posting). I still also have to select text for the mass, which will be hard in my case as I am an atheist.

The movement opens with an orchestral blast, followed by a theme which is imitated throughout the orchestra. I may also add or remove some parts of this movement as I feel there is more chance for development, (I feel it's quite rushed).

If you could offer me some feedback on my counterpoint and what qualifies as a fugue, that would be amazing.

link:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

You might not necessarily want the whole movement as a fugue, it seems your only using parts of a fugue like Mozart's Symphony 40, which they call a fugato (I just read it up, didn't know it before ). I'm thinking the subject of your fugue in the first bar of second page actually should start on beat 4 (an anacrusis), with the half note on beats 1 and 2 since it is the strong beat. I wonder what others think.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Cool piece, shows a heap of promise, I'll look forward to hearing the finished version!

Thanks!


----------

